# First Year MBBS Proff Part I - UHS



## Ms.Khan

salam
well i have a question regarding the final examination conducted by the UHS. i was wondering if the students under UHS think that certain exam was unfair, then how can we raise our voice?


----------



## maik7upurz

Ms.Khan said:


> salam
> well i have a question regarding the final examination conducted by the UHS. i was wondering if the students under UHS think that certain exam was unfair, then how can we raise our voice?



Not really. You can speak to your CR who can talk to your principal who will voice his concerns to the Vice Chancellor. And hopefully they will address your concerns regarding supple if you in fact end up with one. If you have supple, and its unfair, well then your out of luck.

There really isn't anything you can do as an individual in Pakistan regarding things that are unfair, its more like a group/mob mentality. If you think something was unfair, then hope your whole class thinks its unfair and complains a lot, and if end result was most students failing, sometimes they will give grace marks across the board for that subject.

The last thing, a court case, is counterproductive, so do not go that route. You will usually not win a case, and for just filing a case, UHS takes revenge on you giving your admission card for the prof late, and giving your results late, and basically making your life hell!

Best of luck with results


----------



## Ms.Khan

Thank You Dr Shah

i appreciate your kindness and your reply. As a matter of fact, UHS is giving 10-15 grace marks because the physiology paper of first year MBBS prof had questions that were beyond our knowledge. So, thank God things worked out for me. 

Anyhow, Good luck with your Profs!


----------



## maik7upurz

Yap, so relax. and you would think so many years of doing this they would know how to make a paper but they always do this.. best thing about pakistan... and the only thing i like.. is if a BUNCH of people are failing, they change their standards and give "grace marks" even though technically they 'banned it'. They dont wanna look too bad failing so many people.


----------



## Ms.Khan

lol. UHS cracks me up!


----------



## maik7upurz

cant complain that much though honestly, its better than the previous universities, at least there is some standard


----------



## isra

are you serious of these grace marks thing???


----------



## ridah

_Are we really getting grace marks in physiology & what about biochem,glocomics,that was out of course too!!_


----------



## Ms.Khan

hahah biochem is for sure i heard, but physiology they changed their minds...damn UHS


----------



## ridah

hey ms khan,you are in USA right i read in your profile,if i wana transfer,can you plz guide me in this aspect,im a US citizen,but have to come back here in pakistan years back just because of a family problem,now im interested in transfering my credits,is there any way or still i have to continue here,now im heading towards second year mbbs....anyway,thanks for replaying!!


----------



## MedGrunt

You can not transfer from a Pakistani medical school to a US one.


----------



## Ms.Khan

actually not directly to american medschol but you can transfer to carribean...there is whole process i dont know...but if your interested then i shall find out information for you...


----------



## ridah

yeah sure....if you find sometime kindly do...atleast the teachers there will be much better than here in pakistan!it will make me easy to clear the USMLE exams, thanks alot!


----------



## numanmbbs986

can anybody tell me the way to get uhs past paper of first year mbbs part 1 and 2.


----------



## m.h.mir20

did u guys really get grace marks cause we are facing the same situation with our years biochemistry paper ! did they officially announce giving them or you heard it through your HOD
P.S did they specify how many grace marks they added !


----------

